# porcentagem + ARTIGOS



## brasileirinho

Tenho uma dúvida quanto a colocação dos artigos nas porcentagens em espanhol. Às vezes vejo que nem sempre são colocados. 

Enfim, são ou não essenciais os tais dos artigos?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> Tenho uma dúvida quanto a colocação dos artigos nas porcentagens em espanhol. Às vezes vejo que nem sempre são colocados.
> 
> Enfim, são ou não essenciais os tais dos artigos?


_"El 0,1% de los habitantes de la ciudad de S. Paulo son são-paulinos, los demás son corintianos"._

Eu também me recordo do uso do artigo, mas não acho que seja uma regra. Vamos esperar quem sabe mais que nós.


----------



## Mangato

Habitualmente colocamos os artigos diante das porcentagens.  El 30 %de los aficionados cree que Braxil será sextacampeón.
E os torcedores do Palmeiras? Foram desterrados?


----------



## brasileirinho

Minha dúvida surgiu porque li este trecho:

La producción de vapor aumentó, el proceso volvió más estable y el proceso de cocimiento de azúcar registró un crecimiento extraordinario de 30%.​ 
E então pensei que talvez se colocasse o artigo: 'del 30%' ou então ' de un 30%'.


----------



## okporip

brasileirinho said:


> Minha dúvida surgiu porque li este trecho:
> 
> La producción de vapor aumentó, el proceso volvió más estable y el proceso de cocimiento de azúcar registró un crecimiento extraordinario de 30%.​
> E então pensei que talvez se colocasse o artigo: 'del 30%' ou então ' de un 30%'.



Boa questão! Será que não é por causa da construção toda? Talvez o _un_ antes de _crecimiento_ já dê a especificação necessária, não precisando (ou mesmo sendo "maus", sei lá...) usar artigo antes de 30%. Se fosse el proceso de cocimiento de azúcar  creció..., aí sim, acho que viria "un 30%". Enfim... "pensando alto"...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Habitualmente colocamos os artigos diante das porcentagens. El 30 %de los aficionados cree que Braxil será sextacampeón.
> E os torcedores do Palmeiras? Foram desterrados?


Quien? Palmeiras? Y ese quien es?


----------



## brasileirinho

okporip said:


> Boa questão! Será que não é por causa da construção toda? Talvez o _un_ antes de _crecimiento_ já dê a especificação necessária, não precisando (ou mesmo sendo "maus", sei lá...) usar artigo antes de 30%. Se fosse el proceso de cocimiento de azúcar  creció..., aí sim, acho que viria "un 30%". Enfim... "pensando alto"...



Pois é, também pensei nisso, mas precisava ter certeza, mesmo que me sôe estranho dizer nesse trecho "de un/ del 30%".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Creo que siempre lleva artículo:

Artículo definido "el 30%" expresa exactitud.
Artículo indefinido "un 30%" expresa un valor aproximado.

Recordad que: del = "de+el" y al es "a+el".

Del DPD:
*c)*Los porcentajes superiores a _diez:_ _En las últimas elecciones votó el 84% de la población._ No debe dejarse espacio de separación entre el número y el signo _%_. Hasta el _diez_ suele alternar el empleo de cifras o palabras en la indicación de los porcentajes:_ El 3% _(o_ tres por ciento_)_ de los encuestados dijo no estar de acuerdo con la medida_. El símbolo_ %_ debe leerse siempre «por ciento», no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





«por cien», salvo en el caso del _100%,_ que puede expresarse en letras de tres modos:_ cien por cien, cien por ciento_ o _ciento por ciento_ (→</SPAN> ciento, 3). No debe usarse el signo_ %_ cuando el porcentaje se expresa con palabras (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_el tres %_). Tanto si se escribe con cifras como con palabras, la expresión de los porcentajes debe quedar dentro de la misma línea: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_3 / %, _



_tres / por ciento, _



_tres por / ciento_.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> Pois é, também pensei nisso, mas precisava ter certeza, mesmo que me sôe estranho dizer nesse trecho "de un/ del 30%".


 
Se vir bem, Brasileirinho, nós também usamos o artigo quando a percentagem não é exacta, quando é aproximada: 
_' - Quanto perdeste? _
_  - Uns 30%'_
Não é assim no Brasil?


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> Se vir bem, Brasileirinho, nós também usamos o artigo quando a percentagem não é exacta, quando é aproximada:
> _' - Quanto perdeste? _
> _  - Uns 30%'_
> Não é assim no Brasil?



Sim, neste caso, sim. Acontece que em determinados casos, difere-se o espanhol do português.

ex: 30% da população é analfabeta.
     el 30% de la población es analfabeta.

E por isso, às vezes, me confundo sobre a obrigatoriedade do artigo.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Minha dúvida surgiu porque li este trecho:
> 
> 
> La producción de vapor aumentó, el proceso volvió más estable y el proceso de cocimiento de azúcar registró un crecimiento extraordinario de 30%.​
> 
> E então pensei que talvez se colocasse o artigo: 'del 30%' ou então ' de un 30%'.


 
Utilizamos *del 30 %* si queremos indicar un porcentaje exacto y de *un 30%* cuando es estimativo.  Pero cada día se leen más incorreciones gramaticales.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mas a pergunta original (me parece) era se em espanhol se poderia escrever sem qualquer artigo, como nos exemplos dados. Por exemplo, em espanhol, seria certo escrever: 30% de la población es analfabeta ? ou necessariamente, sempre existe a necessidade de se colocar um artigo antes do percentual (seja "el", "un").


----------



## brasileirinho

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Mas a pergunta original (me parece) era se em espanhol se poderia escrever sem qualquer artigo, como nos exemplos dados. Por exemplo, em espanhol, seria certo escrever: 30% de la población es analfabeta ? ou necessariamente, sempre existe a necessidade de se colocar um artigo antes do percentual (seja "el", "un").




el 30% de la población, se for uma porcentagem exata.

un 30% de la población, se for uma porcentagem aproximada.

Sim, o uso é obrigatório.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> el 30% de la población, se for uma porcentagem exata.
> 
> un 30% de la población, se for uma porcentagem aproximada.
> 
> Sim, o uso é obrigatório.


----------



## Fer BA

mmmmmhhhhhhhhh.......

o uso vai mudando na Argentina

_Sólo el 30% de los autos cumple con la ITV - La inspección es obligatoria sólo en la Capital. Entre 1996 y 2009, la cantidad de vehículos revisados creció 6%._

_Argentina real: 30% de los trabajadores activos ganan menos de mil pesos - Estos tres millones de personas concentran el 8,9% de los ingresos_

e assim...


----------



## pkogan

Coincido en que, por lo menos en Argentina, no hay una regla fija: puede utilizarse "30 %", "el 30%" o "un 30 %", pero en cuanto a la frecuencia de uso creo que lo menos utilizado es "30 %" ... la mayoria de las veces, a diferencia del portugues, se usa articulo.


----------



## Tomby

Por lo que se refiere a España, se usa el artículo siempre, tal como se ha comentado en anteriores posts.
*El* 30% de.... (= 30 de cada 100)
*Un* 30% de.... (= aproximadamente (+/-) 30 de cada 100)


----------



## Fer BA

pkogan said:


> Coincido en que, por lo menos en Argentina, no hay una regla fija: puede utilizarse "30 %", "el 30%" o "un 30 %", pero en cuanto a la frecuencia de uso creo que lo menos utilizado es "30 %" ... la mayoria de las veces, a diferencia del portugues, se usa articulo.


 
Completamente de acuerdo, intuitivamente diría que en _el 90%_ de los casos se usa con artículo, pero, lo que quería remarcar es que ya no es una regla _100%_ estricta y que, por estos lares, está en pleno proceso de cambio.


----------

